# rca wireless headphone connection instructions



## kl52360 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a wireless headphone system to use with the tv. I used to have it hooked up a long time ago but I disconnected it a while back and now I don't remember how to reconnect it. It has two plugs (red and yellow) that plug into the tv. my question is where do I plug them into and can't I plug them into the dvd/vcr player instead so that I'm not limited to just the tv? It's a wireless headphone from rca-(whp140) and it's several years old. I remember that it used to work really good back when I had it connected. Help please.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

hi, with the cable you have looks like the above (minus on extra plug coming off of it) then it will probably use a composite conection. It is somethin really simple. 










It will plug into something like what is in this picture above, but it just has to say out, output, something along those lines. Typically Red and white are for audio, so I'm not sure why yours has yellow in it, but put red to red and yellow to white.

This conection will usually be in the back of the tv, if one is on the front I'm almost postive it is an input and not output.

I hope you can understand all of that, if not, post back and I can try to better expalin all of this.

As far as plugging it into the dvd/vcr, this depends on your set up. If it is plugged into the tv, it would be able to play anything that comes out from the speakers on the tv, if you plug it into the the dvd/vcr, then you may only get the sound from that. 

I useto have my moms sterio set up to get the sound from the vcr. This worked out for us because we had cable boxes then, which went into the vcr, then into the tv. So the tv was always the last to get all of the sounds. If you have something like that, then you can plug it into the dvd/vcr and be fine, if you use the tv to select the channel, then you will lose the audio from the tv. This part is just depent on how you set the tv up.


----------

